# sandwich



## MmePitchounette

Bonjour à tous,

ici au Québec, nous utilisons toujours le mot "sandwich".  Je sais qu'il est aussi utilisé en France mais je me demandais s'il existait en France un mot plus français pour sandwich.... Juste une question de curiosité!


----------



## Ploupinet

Pas que je sache !


----------



## SwissPete

Il serait un peu difficile de l'appeler autre chose, considérant que le nom vient de Monsieur le Comte de Sandwich. 

Voir ici.


----------



## MmePitchounette

Merci beaucoup SwissPete pour ce cours d'histoire tout à fait passionnant. Je ne connaissais vraiment pas l'origine du fameux "sandwich".


----------



## tie-break

Il existe le panini. 
Peut-on le considerer comme quasi-synonyme de sandwich ?


----------



## Ploupinet

Non, surtout pas : le panini est très particulier !


----------



## itka

tie-break said:


> Il existe le panini.
> Peut-on le considerer comme quasi-synonyme de sandwich ?



Ce sont deux choses différentes. Le panini ne contient pas les mêmes choses et surtout il est chaud ! Mais chez moi, on trouve de plus en plus souvent des panini là où on achète des sandwichs. Je ne sais si c'est aussi répandu dans le reste de la France et du monde...


----------



## tie-break

itka said:


> Le panini ne contient pas les mêmes choses et surtout il est chaud !


 
Oui, c'est vrai 

Une autre specialité que j'aime bien est le croque-monsieur 
Je crois que lui non plus ne peut pas être consideré comme un sandwich ou un panini, mais en tout cas, c'est exquis


----------



## nobbs

tie-break said:


> Oui, c'est vrai
> 
> Une autre specialité que j'aime bien est le croque-monsieur
> Je crois que lui non plus ne peut pas être consideré comme un sandwich ou un panini, mais en tout cas, c'est exquis


Je dirais que le terme "_sandwich_" est générique, et englobe des sous-espèces telles que le panini, le croque-monsieur, la pitta falafel, le dürüm, le pan bagnat et le pistolet boulette-tartare (ça, c'est belge, fieu).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

nobbs said:


> Je dirais que le terme "_sandwich_" est générique, et englobe des sous-espèces telles que le panini, le croque-monsieur [...]


Pour moi, un sandwich peut se manger avec les doigts...
Mais un croque-monsieur ? J'ai des doutes...


----------



## Ploupinet

Euh... Ca se fait, mais euuuuuuh... Comment dire... Ce n'est pas très propre au final ! 
En tout cas, je n'incluerais pas le croque-monsieur dans la catégorie "sandwiches", car son objectif n'est clairement pas d'être préparé/consommé de façon pratique et rapide !


----------



## bpipoly

Ploupinet said:


> Euh... Ca se fait, mais euuuuuuh... Comment dire... Ce n'est pas très propre au final !
> En tout cas, je n'incluerais pas le croque-monsieur dans la catégorie "sandwiches", car son objectif n'est clairement pas d'être préparé/consommé de façon pratique et rapide !




Je suis d'accord. En plus, le croque-madame est impossible de manger avec les doigts.


----------



## mbrower

Justement. Selon le mythe, le Comte de Sandwich ne voulant pas quitter les jeux pour manger, a demandé de la viande entre deux morceaux de pain…Il n’aurait pas été content de recevoir un morceau de pain couvert de fromage fondu !

Je crois que le sandwich est en fait particulièrement anglais. Les formes continentales (même les sandwichs-baguettes jambon-fromage que j’adore) ont tendance à être ou rondes, ou longues, ou chaudes…tandis que le vrai est plutôt carré, épais, toujours froid.

Bon, passons au sujet de l'hamburger...


----------



## bpipoly

mbrower said:


> Justement. Selon le mythe, le Comte de Sandwich ne voulant pas quitter les jeux pour manger, a demandé de la viande entre deux morceaux de pain…Il n’aurait pas été content de recevoir un morceau de pain couvert de fromage fondu !
> 
> Je crois que le sandwich est en fait particulièrement anglais. Les formes continentales (même les sandwichs-baguettes jambon-fromage que j’adore) ont tendance à être ou rondes, ou longues, ou chaudes…tandis que le vrai est plutôt carré, épais, toujours froid.
> 
> Bon, passons au sujet de l'hamburger...



Le mot _hamburger _a un h aspiré, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Topsie

Inventé par le Comte de Hambourg ?


----------



## Aoyama

> Bon, passons au sujet de l'hamburger...Le mot _hamburger _a un h aspiré, n'est-ce pas ?


Vaste problème ... Mais surtout on se demandera pourquoi en France on appelle ces hamburgers ... des sandwich(e)s, dans les officines qui les servent ...


----------



## Ploupinet

bpipoly said:


> Le mot _hamburger _a un h aspiré, n'est-ce pas ?


"...au sujet *du hamburger*", en effet !


----------



## mbrower

Merci bpipoly et ploupinet pour la correction !


----------



## emma42

tie-break said:


> Il existe le panini.
> Peut-on le considerer comme quasi-synonyme de sandwich ?



Mais, de toute façon, "panini" est un mot italien!


----------



## Calamitintin

Il me semble que le hamburger vient de la ville de Hambourg, au nord de l'Allemagne, mais je ne sais plus dans quels circonstances ça a été inventé ! Ah bah voilà, wiki répond !


----------

